# January TUG get-together?



## ronandjoan (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd like to suggest meeting in the Orlando area on Jan 17th or 18th - we've met at the Golden Corral in the past years early afternoon, to take advantage of the senior discount meals and have stayed visiting for hours! (These dates are matched up to two other family get-togethers)

We'll be in St Augustine, but would drive over to meet. 

Anyone else who would like to drive to St Augustine instead to meet on other dates?? we'll be there from Jan 8-Feb 4th.

.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 22, 2011)

January 18th


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello Joan,

Currently,either date is fine.  We love Golden Corral. 

Unless we end up with company,we'll be there.

Kathleen


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 22, 2011)

Wonderful - we're looking at Wednesday, maybe 1:30 or 2 p.m.
We'll send the address of which one later....


----------



## CherylH (Nov 22, 2011)

*Wednesday Jan. 18 Orlando*

Hi, I'll be in Cocoa Beach but would love to meet.  Please send me the info. too.  I am planning to spend 12 weeks in Florida this winter and finally have all the weeks reserved.  I haven't been able to make any TUG get togethers before so will enjoy hearing about your tips.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 30, 2011)

Will anyone else be around?  We are getting a list


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 30, 2011)

*Can Hardly Wait.*




ronandjoan said:


> Wonderful - we're looking at Wednesday, maybe 1:30 or 2 p.m.
> We'll send the address of which one later....


We will be there January 18 for sure. 

Either time is OK -- but isn't the strategy to pay the lunch rate at 2PM, & then enjoy the dinner buffet menu which starts not long after that ? 

I love the holidays, but I love January in Florida just as much. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## onthego (Nov 30, 2011)

We plan to attend.  Looking forward to it.


Checkout our travel blog.
http://onthego-timesharetravels.blogspot.com/


----------



## ran-ran (Dec 1, 2011)

*Sounds great!*

We are going to be in Fort Lauderdale from Jan. 14 - 21st.
Not sure if we can make the drive all the way up to St. Augustine for lunch though.


----------



## Dori (Dec 1, 2011)

Drat! We'll be on a cruise at that time, so we'll miss the party! Hopefully we'll catch next year's lunch.  Have fun, everyone!

Dori


----------



## dreamin (Dec 2, 2011)

*Sad that we can't join you...*

We'll be in Orlando from Jan 20 - 28 so will miss the luncheon.  It would have been a good opportunity to meet some of you.  Ron & Joan, we rented twice from you in the last year (Kona & San Francisco), so it would have been nice to meet in person.  Enjoy the afternoon.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, sorry we will miss you dreaming' but if you get over to visit St Augustine, we ll still be there!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Dec 11, 2011)

My wife and I *might* make it. We live in Deltona FL, which is literally halfway between Orlando and Daytona Beach. Also depends on my work schedule as a truck driver.

TS


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 12, 2011)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> My wife and I *might* make it. We live in Deltona FL, which is literally halfway between Orlando and Daytona Beach. Also depends on my work schedule as a truck driver.
> 
> TS



That would be great, we ll keep everyone posted here
We are actually coming over from St Augustine and bringing other TUGGeRS with us, too,


----------



## bluehende (Dec 12, 2011)

*plan to b*

Hi;
    My wife and I are planning on attending.  Let us know time and which golden.

Wayne


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 12, 2011)

ran-ran said:


> We are going to be in Fort Lauderdale from Jan. 14 - 21st.
> Not sure if we can make the drive all the way up to St. Augustine for lunch though.



We ll be in Orlando  on the 18th, 2 pm,

Alan, do you have the address?

We ll be driving over ourselves to meet up with everyone.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 12, 2011)

*Convenient Location -- Near Intersection Of I-4 & Rt. 535.  See You There.*




ronandjoan said:


> Alan, do you have the address?


Golden Corral meet-up address = 8707 Vineland Avenue, Orlando FL 32821.  Telephone = 407-938-9500.

Click here to see the location on Google Maps. 

We're eager to get together with everyone -- again for those we've met before, initially for those we'll be meeting the the 1st time. 

Can hardly wait. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Alan, looking toward to it!


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello All,

Terrific!  Sam and I plan to be there. 

Kathleen


----------



## cpnuser (Dec 18, 2011)

*Golden corral- Orlando*

We might be able to come over from Tampa-sounds like fun.  I'll keep checking back for any changes in time or dates.


----------



## silentg (Dec 20, 2011)

Is this Tug get together in Orlando or St. Augustine?  If it is in Orlando I may be able to come since I live in the area.  Let me know where it will be. I have never been to one and have been a member of TUG since the beginning.
TerryC


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 21, 2011)

silentg said:


> Is this Tug get together in Orlando or St. Augustine?  If it is in Orlando I may be able to come since I live in the area.  Let me know where it will be. I have never been to one and have been a member of TUG since the beginning.
> TerryC



It's in orlando January 18th 2 pm at golden corral


----------



## EileenL (Dec 27, 2011)

Anyway you can make it the Golden Corral at Sand Lake and International Drive - bigger parking lot - nicer people

18th tentatively is good


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 28, 2011)

EileenL said:


> Anyway you can make it the Golden Corral at Sand Lake and International Drive - bigger parking lot - nicer people
> 
> 18th tentatively is good



Alan, you know both Golden Corrals....which will it be?


----------



## hunkyleebo (Dec 28, 2011)

Eileen is right.  Sand Lake is nicer.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 28, 2011)

*Unaccustomed As I Am . . .*




ronandjoan said:


> Alan, you know both Golden Corrals....which will it be?


_Whoa !_  -- since when did I get to be the Grand Pro of Golden Corral selection ?

By, me they're all the same -- you see 1 & you've seen'm all. 


hunkyleebo said:


> Eileen is right.  Sand Lake is nicer.


But in view of the testimony of Eileen & Hunky, who am I to stand in the way of getting together at the preferred place ? 

So Sand Lake it is, same time & same date -- 2PM on January 18, 2012

_New_ Golden Corral meet-up address *=* 8032 International Drive, Orlando FL 32819.  Telephone = (407) 352-6606

Click here for Google map of the new location.

Only downside I can think of is the possibility that some of the people planning on meeting up at the old location might not get the word about the change.  Or might forget.  (After all, some of us are semi-forgetful sr. citz.)  All we can do is spread the word & remind people, so that everybody planning on getting together will know where to show up. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Dec 28, 2011)

Enjoy the new chocolate fountains they are advertising! Have a chocolate-dipped strawberry for me!


Dori


----------



## silentg (Jan 7, 2012)

So is it on Sand Lake or Vineland Golden Corral?


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 7, 2012)

Sand lake, see Alan s post with address


----------



## LouiseG (Jan 8, 2012)

I agree, Sand Lake is nicer.  Besides, I work right up the road from it so I might be able to join you all for the 1st time.


----------



## silentg (Jan 10, 2012)

I will be there and will wear my TUG shirt so I will be recoginized.
TerryC


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 11, 2012)

silentg said:


> I will be there and will wear my TUG shirt so I will be recoginized.
> TerryC



Great, Terry, we ll look forward to seeing you!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Guys and Gals,
I will be at DVC/AKV for this coming week. Would like to go - anyone staying in the area who I could catch a ride to and fro?

PM would be a great way to offer ... TIA


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 11, 2012)

We really have a fine list of people who responded and said they were coming. 12 TUGGER addresses plus 2 families of us!

We are meeting at Golden Corral Jan 18th at 2 p.m.

Golden Corral meet-up address = 8032 International Drive, Orlando FL 32819. Telephone = (407) 352-6606

 Looking forward to seeing and meeting everyone!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 11, 2012)

*Us Too !*




ronandjoan said:


> We are meeting at Golden Corral Jan 18th at 2 p.m.
> 
> Golden Corral meet-up address = 8032 International Drive, Orlando FL 32819. Telephone = (407) 352-6606
> 
> Looking forward to seeing and meeting everyone!


We will be there. 

Can hardly wait ! 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 18, 2012)

*Golden Corral Jan 18th at 2 P.M.*

Hope everyone had a great time.
How about an update...


----------



## EileenL (Jan 18, 2012)

Wonderful meeting so many lovely people 20 or 24 spread over three tables but still got to talk to many - most of us were there at 2pm and stayed until 7pm (some left earlier)

Great stories about places people have been or what they own - trying to put the faces with the names on here now.

Thanks everyone who came - this was fun to meet other timeshare travelers


----------



## dreamin (Jan 19, 2012)

Isn't that wonderful that so many people showed up for the Orlando get-together.  We'll be arriving in Orlando tomorrow.  I've taken note of the different day trips we can do as suggested by other Tuggers.  We'll be spending one day in St. Augustine as it looks like there's lots to see and do there.  Ron & Joan - you had previously mentioned that you would be interested in meeting in St. Augustine for lunch.  Are you available any day from the 22nd - 27th?  Our schedule is flexible.  Maybe there will be others who are in the area that week that would also be interested.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 25, 2012)

*Thursday this week*

Hello TUGGERS in Florida
all those who missed the get together in Orlando can meet here at our unit in St Augustine on Thursday around 3 p.m. for coffee/tea.  Dreamin will be here then and anyone else is welcome


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 25, 2012)

It was a delightful visit with all in Orlando. And running into some of you at Hollywood Studios a few nights later was totally unexpected (of course, I should not have ridden Star Tours 3X in a row just prior to that).

 Hope other Tuggers make the effort - it was really worth the visit with everyone!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 25, 2012)

*I Resemble That Remark. (Except For The Hollywood Studios Part.)*




vacationhopeful said:


> It was a delightful visit with all in Orlando. And running into some of you at Hollywood Studios a few nights later was totally unexpected (of course, I should not have ridden Star Tours 3X in a row just prior to that).
> 
> Hope other Tuggers make the effort - it was really worth the visit with everyone!


Getting together with TUG people is really fun -- a highlight of our Florida vacation. 

Now that a critical mass of people are meeting & greeting at these events, maybe it would enhance the experience to try changing places at the table(s) with every new buffet plate of Golden Corral treats.  That would put people (for a time) in contact with more of the assembled TUG folks than just staying in 1 spot all afternoon.  

However it happens in the future, it's really enriching to meet people face to face that we've been typing back & forth with here on TUG-BBS.

Can hardly wait till next time. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## silentg (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Tuggers, I went to the Orlando meeting and enjoyed meeting fellow tuggers.  I was the one wearing the TUG T-shirt.   Met a nice couple from FL  and hope to get together with them again soon so my husband can meet them too.
Thanks for the invite. Nice to put faces with names on TUG.
TerryC AKA Silentg


----------



## Laurie (Jan 25, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> Getting together with TUG people is really fun -- a highlight of our Florida vacation.
> 
> Now that a critical mass of people are meeting & greeting at these events, maybe it would enhance the experience to try changing places at the table(s) with every new buffet plate of Golden Corral treats.  That would put people (for a time) in contact with more of the assembled TUG folks than just staying in 1 spot all afternoon.
> 
> ...


Great idea! Any idea which week it might be scheduled, for 2013?

Sorry we missed the event this year, we had fun joining you back in 2010.  But we reminisced about y'all when we recently ate lunch at a Golden Corral, and I got my first senior discount!  We agreed we should have timed it for later, so we could stay for dinner too.


----------



## michpich35 (Jan 25, 2012)

*sounds like fun...*

sounds like you all had a great time. Next time we can meet in London where I'm, I'll even invite you to meet my friend who will have the tea & biscuits ready....her name is 'The Queen'....


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jan 25, 2012)

Maybe next year, more advertising, and moving it to a convention center - like the Wyndham Orlando Resort (it's a hotel and convention center, not part of the timeshare division).

TS


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 26, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Maybe next year, more advertising, and moving it to a convention center - like the Wyndham Orlando Resort (it's a hotel and convention center, not part of the timeshare division).
> 
> TS



Well, we had 2 months heads up planning for the date and it is just a meal together, so probably wouldn't need a convention center.  Golden Corral seems to meet our needs to eat ALL AFTERNOON at a fabulously inexpensive price.

Trading places would have been a good idea, Alan, and we can try it next time.  Musical chairs revived!


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 28, 2012)

We really enjoyed meeting Dreamin this week, here in St Augustine.

Simpsontruckdriver - we know our dates here for next jauary, we'll get out a date as soon as Away We Go  knows his!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 16, 2013)

*So Cool That This Is Happening Again This Year (2013).*

What a fun happening !

Enthusiastically looking forward to this year's edition of this recurring event -- all set for 2PM Monday, January 21, 2013, at the Golden Corral, 8707 Vineland Avenue, Orlando FL 32821. (Telephone = 407-938-9500.)

Click here for more.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

